# Trumpet and Piano



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

As I stated in my last posting, for 2019, I'll only being presenting real players; no synthetics.

The work at hand was written last year, premiered this past January by one set of players and then done by these folks you'll hear here in March. I have the video of that, but afterwards the players wanted input from me on how to make the piece more like I had envisioned. They then went into the studio and made this recording. It has a few blemishes but it is more to my liking than their performance.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/v6hzojd73tdw8b8/Trumpet and Piano.mp3?dl=0


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Vasks said:


> I'll only being presenting real players; no synthetics.


A good idea, I think.

An interesting work, makes me think of a dialogue between the two instruments. It was harmonically smooth, it didn't really seem to climax, more like a conversation that comes to a decisive conclusion?


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Structure: Everything "dialogues" until first climax around 7:04; which then goes into a faster new section until second climax around 8:20 which very quickly dissolves into final fastest section at 8:23. The players have yet to make that work because their "fasters" are not quite fast enough to make this clear and the climaxes are not as intense as it should be. But that's the nature of musicians. They develop their own sense of what they perceive the music to be about. Not a complaint; just a fact.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi Vasks,

I thoroughly enjoyed this, it has a clarity of thought, intent and sometimes a playfulness that reminds me of Poulenc strangely enough in places, only with a lot more bite. I also enjoyed the technical control you exerted and the refined fluency of the lines and ideas. But most of all, it washed over me as an enjoyable and fulfilling listen.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Spot-on insight mike. Glad you liked it.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Vasks,

I'm just lurking around older threads and noticed there was a 3rd symphony of yours mentioned, is there a link to it? I'd love to hear it.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I have never written a symphony Mike. But there's a recording of a real orchestra playing a set of miniatures. Here's the TC link:

Orchestra piece

Also I anticipate getting a recording by a chamber orchestra that gave a new piece of mine (full of playfulness) a "reading" just a few weeks ago. I'll post that sometime in the future.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

mikeh375 said:


> I'm just lurking around older threads and noticed there was a 3rd symphony of yours mentioned, is there a link to it? I'd love to hear it.


Perhaps you're thinking of Billy's 3rd symphony...


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Ahh..sorry Vasks, perhaps it was a reference to Petris Vasks (not 'Billy') - I put 2 and 2 together and got 3. I'll listen to your orchestral work and post there so as to not de-rail this thread anymore.


----------



## ollv (Jun 29, 2018)

in this piese - like the piano, trumpet no


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I just received a video of the premiere that I mentioned in my OP. I hope you can access it.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/q0fm13004izx4ln/Trumpet and Piano .mov?dl=0

Meanwhile, the performers whose audio I uploaded on my OP have re-recorded the final two faster sections so as to be even closer to how I envisioned them and now are (along with me) seeking new performance venues to play it some more. And now with two different recording by two sets of players I can actively seek a potential publisher.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

the trumpet part is seemingly dull. It doesn't add much nor does it stand on its own I think. It almost feels like the trumpet was an afterthought compared to the intricate and varied piano part.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

^ You think so? It makes for interesting counterpoint, the piece would be much less without it. I thought the piano is more accompaniment. My favourite part of the video is when the guy rushes to take the mute off.


----------

